# Quiero estudiar electrónica. Algunas dudas sobre ello



## andrewnator (Jun 4, 2015)

Muy buenas gente, me acabo de registrar en el foro, ya podrán intuir que para buscar información sobre la carrera, he mirado en Internet bastante, y he buscando en las universidades de Colombia (donde vivo) mucho sobre la ingeniería electrónica. Hasta ahora me ha llamado la atención, me gusta mucho la física y las matemáticas, y aunque no se mucho sobre circuitos, estoy seguro que aprenderé sobre el tema en las clases de física del colegio (estoy en el último año)
Ahora, quiero preguntarles sobre sus experiencias en la carrera, cosas que les haya gustado, cosas que no les gusten tanto, qué tan complicada es la carrera y cuáles materias son más complicadas.
También me gustaría saber con más exactitud que hace un ingeniero eléctrico, pues lo que describen las universidades es bastante ambiguo.
Y una última duda ¿Un electrónico estudia en su carrera el funcionamiento interno de computadores y demás aparatos, o consolas?

Les agradezco mucho a todo el que me pueda ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2015)

Bienvenido !

Tenés para leer :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=que+estudiar+%3F


----------

